# Spouse IELTS Test Score -- VERY IMPORTANT



## SS70011005 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi,

Please help. Is it necessary to have IELTS score for spouse for Canada FSW Application?

Need this help urgently.. !! 

Thank you....


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, I believe so.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You only need IELTS test scores for your spouse if you claim points for her language proficiency:
Guide 7000 - Application for Permanent Residence: Federal Skilled Worker Class
These are points you can get under 'Adaptibility': Points for adaptability – Federal skilled workers
If you have enough points without the help of your spouses skills, she doesn't need to take the IELTS test.


----------

